# ? - Area69 - luring a UFO - my first trip report - land



## TheOtherHalf (Nov 22, 2010)

*Somethin' fishy here*.  
Thought I'd get out this avo and get some practice at Area69 (I've been told this location is classified and requires a security clearance :shock: ...) in the hope of producing a trip report worthy of contribution. The sky was dark and looming clouds threatened inundation - vocally supported by the incessant cicadas. The Elgrand was pimped and ready to roll...








But before I leave - better check the mailbox....might save me a bit of time?
:shock: 
NO fish :twisted: 








Arrived at the picturesque Area69 replete with _object d'art_








and proceeded to throw lures into the water attached to Ado's newest rod - mine's down the coast.
Started with the infamous micromin (leopard - mrrrrooowww ;-) ) - result: snags. Followed with ecogear - result: snags. Followed with Blade - Result: massive snag. 






















Ridiculous. Decided to think like a fish. Small brown fish. Moving fast. Near the shoreline. YEEEAAAHHH - go the Sexy SX..mmmmm








As I hooked up the lurid lure I heard a splash and saw a bunch of tiny fish swimming crazily just to my right - there's fish in there! 
Chucked it in and immediately hooked a winner! EPIC! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)








Well maybe not so epic....








I was happy tho - still got it Cec, I thought, still got it you old boiler! :lol: 
And then the sky went dark and there was a flash of light, twilight music, and all of a sudden I hooked a giant UFO! :shock:









NO IDEA WTF that was so threw it back and got the hell outa there.......discretion is the betta part of valour I say.... ;-) 
By the time I got home all was normal again and I was able to gloat to Ado about my 100% success rate. 8) hehehe. No competition here.

This is the Bungendore Massive No2 signing off. Take care of each other and beware of weird fluffy alien fish.

Cec


----------



## TheOtherHalf (Nov 22, 2010)

eric said:


> I've seen pics of Koich with fish like that, is that his secret hole?


never met nor fished with koich so have no idea..... :-|


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

loved your report.
from one clown to a clown fish catcher , very very good.

dont know about going down to the 69er area.
that area may look and indeed smell fishy.

also mite be best to stay away from koich's hole.
i hear it gets a real hammerring at times.

great report and luved the nemo pic.

keep em coming.

oh , is it true aetheists dont solve exponential equations because they dont believe in higher powers


----------



## TheOtherHalf (Nov 22, 2010)

grinner said:


> loved your report.
> from one clown to a clown fish catcher , very very good.
> 
> dont know about going down to the 69er area.
> ...


GOLD! LMAO! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

Love the El Grand


----------



## TheOtherHalf (Nov 22, 2010)

joey said:


> Love the El Grand


 Yeah it's fuully sic bruz :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTJNr7UAABffgAAQUAWlsgBAlAo/9//gIACIKnqbUAA0ZMQeoNNAGqemSZGImmnlMgyDTGkQYDNW7r6HYeAoF8ggkqiL5LHKIwDyy/J9yAW1yj5niJfR+e8UCMaRhcw7tkWuhqzaY42giSj3C57wkQq/eTqrcmTKQUSla0k1sFtBAGqEcLU+DEHZPbS5/O9VDMSf6e01grgya1yjWl/XiBCnBz+FB/8XckU4UJAyTa+1


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Better to buy the mushrooms from the shop than to risk the ones under the tree. 

Nice chairs, reminds me of the open air theater in Sydney.


----------



## TheOtherHalf (Nov 22, 2010)

RedPhoenix said:


> TheOtherHalf said:
> 
> 
> > oh , is it true aetheists dont solve exponential equations because they dont believe in higher powers
> ...


Keeps getting better everyday..... :lol: 


keza said:


> Better to buy the mushrooms from the shop than to risk the ones under the tree.
> 
> Nice chairs, reminds me of the open air theater in Sydney.


I'll take that advice next time Keza :lol: BTW what in Charles' name is your avatar????? :shock: also checked out your url - awesome talent!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay cec

avatar was a movie about blue people, i think it won some academy awards.


----------



## TheOtherHalf (Nov 22, 2010)

grinner said:


> hay cec
> 
> avatar was a movie about blue people, i think it won some academy awards.


d'uh..... good one grinner :roll:.... :twisted: love ya work. :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

> BTW what in Charles' name is your avatar????? :shock: also checked out your url - awesome talent!


I'm presuming you mean Charles Darwin there 

That is the eye of the first kingfish I caught from the kayak.
And he was over 65 cm so he got eaten.


----------

